# Regions Archery-Very nice shoot in Pa.



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Real nice setup for sure. The Pro/ Am was fun, lots of shooters. Vendors are out in full force and lots of food. Hope the rain blows through early as the weather men are calling for this and get rid of the heat. 
Guys and gals need to try this.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Had a good time today and got to meet some great people on the team shoot.


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

Good to hear that it was a good event. I plan to go to some Regions events next year. I hear they are trying to get one here in Ohio next year.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Friday at Regions turned out to be a great showing, seemed to be folks at the reg. trailer everytime I went by it. Nice team shoot with 13 teams involved. For comparison sake; there were 24 shooters for the team shoot in Anderson. 64 in Warren. Talked to the reg. folks at around 4 and they were aroumd 120 registered and more rolling in. Lots to do with everything going on at the fairgrounds, vendors are out in force, just a nice set up. Even went back and watched some cart races til around 11:00. Some rain here this morning but don't let that scare you, supposed to be moved out of here with just a 20-30%chance of a shower this afternoon. Eagle and Traditional classes go out at 8am and all other classes will have a 12 shotgun start. Schedule may change a little to work around a shower but be here a bit early to allow a little time for registering.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Anyone got the total numbers for this shoot.

Glad to hear more did attend.

Archery needs more shoots like Regions.
DB


----------



## tacdriver (Jan 27, 2006)

One of the best 3D shoot's I've attended in a long time!!!!!


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I live near Warren Pa but attend ASA shoots every year. For many of the local shooters, this was their first chance to experience the ASA format and they really liked it. No waits at targets, no 1/4 mile walks between targets and the 12 ring added an element of strategy to the game.

The best suggestion I could give to Dick is keep the ASA format and drop the speed limits. You are not going to get a lot of ASA shooters up here in IBO country. These shooters like speed... so give them the shooter friendly format of an ASA style shoot and a 5 grain per lb. rule with no speed limit.

Everyone did a great job in Warren. It's a perfect venue for a shoot and the courses were terrific.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Great venue, local people are really nice and friendly, nice courses with fair shots, lots of shooting to do throughout the day. If you didn't attend you missed out. The shoots are made for mingling with fellow shooters, no long walks, everyone shoots same time, same conditions real hard to cheat in this style of shoot. 
Hope they get their schedule out early and ducks on a row next year. I think this will really impress a lot of the IBO crowd. 
I'd like to see the speed limit be a straight 300 fps across the board. But I guess IBO rules AsA scoring wouldn't be a bad system either.
Seemed like everyone had fun and enjoyed themselves today.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

300fps just isn't doable for a huge number of shooters on the open classes. That's why they have outlaw classes.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

There was a lots of shooters today. My wife had to stand in line at the registration trailer. There was a couple hundred for sure. My wife and I really liked the shoot. The vendor area was the best I have seen anywhere . The vendors really supported the shoot. The rain cleared up for the event except for right when I was shooting in the team event shootoffs and the sky opened on us. Walked away with $100. Had to take my wife out for a big supper then. If regions has 3 events in my northeast area next year,u won't be seeing me at an IBO event again for sure. This is a class shoot.


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

Best shoot I've seen in a long time loved the high school sports teams out on the courses selling food and drinks they stayed out of the way but if u wanted something they were there loved the format it went so smooth I too walked off with 100.$ on the team shoot loads of fun had a great time can't wait until tommorow


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Anyone know the numbers.

Glad to see all the good things being said.
DB


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Not sure of the total numbers but I do know my son and I are planning on following the regions next year. Everyone has been super helpful the courses are great. I DIDN'T hear 1 person complain about the courses or targets being out of range. Unlike the IBO they have figured out you can have a challenging shoot without every target being at Max or longer. 

The only negitive I have is the thought of going to the IBO Worlds now and walking up and down the mountain knowing how nice this style of course is. 

Great job for everyone that helped get this event and organization of the ground.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

I've heard the same likes form some of our local shooters who attended Regions in Warren......They want to shoot all these next year


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sounds like Richard and company made some converts. just like Mike and ASA he has proven he LISTENS to the shooters and tries to meet their expectations.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I wish Regions all the luck in the world, but I will not support any shoots that requires you to be there 2 days to shoot 40 targets. I like the option of shooting all 40 in one day. Having to be the extra day doubles the expense to those shooting.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Good news. Can't wait till next year! :thumb:


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

hoytxcutter said:


> I wish Regions all the luck in the world, but I will not support any shoots that requires you to be there 2 days to shoot 40 targets. I like the option of shooting all 40 in one day. Having to be the extra day doubles the expense to those shooting.


Same here ! Extra nights stay can get expensive.....I do however hope this will change in the next year...I wish them all the best


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hoytxcutter said:


> I wish Regions all the luck in the world, but I will not support any shoots that requires you to be there 2 days to shoot 40 targets. I like the option of shooting all 40 in one day. Having to be the extra day doubles the expense to those shooting.


different strokes for different strokes...i won't support any shoots where i have to walk a half mile between each target and where you have to stand half an hour behind a group of buddies shooting together while pencil whipping the field.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

carlosii said:


> different strokes for different strokes...i won't support any shoots where i have to walk a half mile between each target and where you have to stand half an hour behind a group of buddies shooting together while pencil whipping the field.


Also a valid complaint.....Both venues could make some adjustments IMHO


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

carlosii said:


> different strokes for different strokes...i won't support any shoots where i have to walk a half mile between each target and where you have to stand half an hour behind a group of buddies shooting together while pencil whipping the field.


That's why some of us like to shoot 40 in one day, to get away from this. I have yet to see a half mile between targets!


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

Great shoot can't wait til next yr hope it stays in warren pa had a great time I love the shot gun start ur done 3 1/2 hours after u start have rest of the day to do what ever u want hope they keep the same format hope more of the IBO belly acres show up I here a lot of guys from pa that talk crap on the IBO who didn't show, hope next yr they show up, go regions!


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I had a blast at this shoot! I will try and go to more regions shoots if they get a little closer to home,but I am coming back to warren for sure if they have it again here next year.I know that each organization can not make everybody happy but I like this regions hope that they continue on. I will still hit a few IBO shoots but may try and pencil in an ASA next year.Thanks to Regions and all the staff that worked from warren area for a great weekend.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Had a great time at Regions this weekend! Don't change a thing. For those that want to shoot the whole thing and be done same day then you can have fun with IBO. The shotgun starts are great and fair for everyone and I prefer them by far. I'd like to keep the speed limit and have separate outlaw classes but would be back either way. Thanks for all the hard work Regions. I'll try to hit more next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archery4 (Apr 3, 2010)

hoytxcutter said:


> I wish Regions all the luck in the world, but I will not support any shoots that requires you to be there 2 days to shoot 40 targets. I like the option of shooting all 40 in one day. Having to be the extra day doubles the expense to those shooting.


I agree with hoytcutter some of us can not get 2 days off work, plus it doubles the expense. wish them luck.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I am planning on being at the Regions shoots nxt yr I havnt heard nothing but good from them I hope it takes off and becomes huge..


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

It sure was a fun weekend full of shooting. It was tremendous to see the vendor support that has committed to the Regions tour. The venue was great with all the extra activities going on. Had enough BBQ to last me a month. I talked to everyone I could and heard nothing but praise for how the format operates. Quite a few folks got educated on how nice it can be to shoot a tough range lay out without getting beat up on yardage. Families can go out on different ranges at the same time and finish at the same time, allows them to spend the rest of their day together. Thanks to all the Regions folks and the Warren folks for all the hard work and planning that went into this. Also thanks to those who requested the info to help spread the word locally. I believe this event made a big enough impression that folks will spread the word that this format is where it's at. They have my total support for sure.
To those wanting to shoot this in one day, it is understandable that a one day event is alot easier on the wallet. The unfortunate part right now is that this format is just hard to do it with the shotgun starts and all the other shooting events that take place each day. Maybe if it grows there will be a way to encorporate it in. If you try it once you will be back for more.
Congrats to all the winners and see you all next year at the Regions events!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

GreggWNY said:


> I live near Warren Pa but attend ASA shoots every year. For many of the local shooters, this was their first chance to experience the ASA format and they really liked it. No waits at targets, no 1/4 mile walks between targets and the 12 ring added an element of strategy to the game.
> 
> The best suggestion I could give to Dick is keep the ASA format and drop the speed limits. You are not going to get a lot of ASA shooters up here in IBO country. These shooters like speed... so give them the shooter friendly format of an ASA style shoot and a 5 grain per lb. rule with no speed limit.
> 
> Everyone did a great job in Warren. It's a perfect venue for a shoot and the courses were terrific.


I think the opposite, regions in the north will take people from the IBO. Shooters like a level playing field and 5gpi don't do that.


----------



## Wwwvarchery (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to congragulate Regions for a great shoot, I had a real good time, the ranges we're well set and,there was very little walking involved, I shot with an great group of guy's, I also want to congragulate Andy Calloway for,winning the Semi Pro class, very good shooter. I also want to say great job to Mike Trask and Brian Meese great guys to shoot with. Also want to give a shout out to Mike Cogar for his fourth place finish in the pro class.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

This was a great shoot and great format, far superior to IBO. There were a few minor glitches along the way, but all in all a great shoot. All of the Regions people are friendly and open to suggestions. They want to know what the shooters have to say. I spent a good bit of time talking with Shawn and Dick and both are dedicated to making this work and giving the shooters what they want and ask for. 
It was especially nice knowing that everyone shot under the same conditions and without the benefit of their buddies giving them "soft" calls. I still plan to attend the IBO Worlds each year, but in all likelihood I will never attend another Triple Crown shoot. Hopefully Regions will expand with more shoots in the Northeast.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

The guys that complain about the extra expense for 2 days. There was a real nice campground between the Vendors and the practice range all in the shade. 1 big tent and 3 buddies and your talking a couple bucks each to stay overnight. They had entertainment going on for you guys in the evening with bathhouses for showers, eating places all over.Once you got there,you didn't have to do anything about enjoy yourself. Good way to kick back and just enjoy guys. No shooting with buddy thing,no back up on ranges,payoffs for winners are way better than IBO. Then it was nice to watch the Pro shootoffs and the pop up shoot offs and we were still all out of there in the afternoon to get home. Ive been shooting 17 years and this archery event is a CLASS ACT. All the shooters are around in the vendor areas and you get to see and talk to almost everyone there.IBO,I show up, I shoot,I go home---------BORING,Very Boring ,Lousy paybacks,mud and tired of the same old places year after year. They aren't going to change but I am,I found something way better. Nice Job Regions and all the guys that helped out in Warren.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Who wants to sleep in a tent. I could care less about watching some pros shooting their bows.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

I personally feel like the Warren Regions shoot was the best run shoot I've been to. Yes, there were a few glitches along the way but they are a new organization and in the process of learning.


----------



## youngbuck98 (Aug 9, 2011)

if you have not had to walk half mile to a target and wait 1/2 hour to shoot then u must have not shot bedford.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I thought it was great as well, very organized and well thought out. The people at Regions listen to the archers and go out of their way to communicate with them, and the folks from Warren put a noticeable effort into it. It's a refreshing change from the status quo of the IBO. The format really can't be beat. The vendor support was awesome. There was probably close to the same number of vendors at Regions than there was at IBO worlds last year. After this weekend, I'm sticking with this format. Like others have said, I don't see myself shooting many more Triple Crown events.


----------



## tacdriver (Jan 27, 2006)

By far the best format for a 3d shoot! I can hardly wait to see where this organization goes.
I plan on going to all of there shoot's ( in my region ) next year.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I think I will give them a try next season hearing enough good comments to jump in !


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wwwvarchery said:


> I want to congragulate Regions for a great shoot, I had a real good time, the ranges we're well set and,there was very little walking involved, I shot with an great group of guy's, I also want to congragulate Andy Calloway for,winning the Semi Pro class, very good shooter. I also want to say great job to Mike Trask and Brian Meese great guys to shoot with. Also want to give a shout out to Mike Cogar for his fourth place finish in the pro class.


Thanks Rodney, it was a very enjoyable weekend. Excellent shoot. Would definetly recommend attending if you can. Love the format. We shot 40 targets in under 6 and a half hours(over 2 days of course). I hope this format sticks around, its definetly the way to go. Good job to everyone involved!!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope they get their schedule up for next year early. Also that they have a good north-east shoot, say, PA, OH, NY. or something close like that. If we know ahead of time, we can plan it. The reason I wanted a 1 day shoot, was to see if it was something to look forward to in the future. Keep us posted on next year.


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would have to say I wish the ibo luck because I don't think there gonna be the bigger organization in a yeqr or two. There numbers just keep going down and the asa keeps going up. There going to have a very small semi pro class next year. And there might not be a pro class next year if they keep this Friday and Saturday bs up. Why do you think the asa had record attendances this year? Its because more people from the northeast are giving the asa a whirl. With regions moving to the north east and having a shooter friendly organization its going to explode. And for the traveling expenses, its not much more if your traveling with a group of buddies. You might have a little extra into it if you do travel with a group. Mabey an extra 30 for a hotel and mabey 20 or 30 for food depending on what restaurant s you eat at. But also my registration was was cheaper at the regions shoot compared to the ibo. If you hav3 to work on a Saturday or Sunday then I understand why this would be hard for you to shoot.


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Heres my take on my first regions shoot. The location of the event was awesome. They combined the event with a fair and a bbq festival. So there was plenty of things for your wife and kids to do while you were shooting. There were non archers walking on the ranges to see what competive archery is all about. They were not disturbing any of the shooters and they were asking questions about archery. What a great way to get more people involved in the sport. The team shoot is such a good way to get amuetures to meet some of the pros and ask questions. Its an overall great learning experience. The ranges were very nice. They don't try to kill you walking up and down dangerous muddy hillsides. Try being 65 years old and walking down steep muddy hills. Its not fun when you have bad knees. The walking was down a road or path that was flat. You get to interact with all of the archers in your class. The shotgun start works great. We were done with the course in a little over 3 hours. The range officials and staff were very friendly and helpful. The organization is open to all suggestions. Dick came out and told us that before we started shooting. All in all I know this organization will take off. My overall experience was a 10. I cant wait to shoot them next year.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

The biggest problem with Regions right now is there are no more to shoot this year! I would like to see them have shoots in NY, PA and VA next year. I could probably make all of those. Ohio gets to be a little too much of a drive for me. Plus they are already in Western Pa, so that is close to Ohio. Actually it is closer to Ohio than it is to me. 
I talked to most of the range officials and spent some time talking to Dick. All were great guys. Got to shoot the team shoot with Shawn and talked to him a lot about their plans for next year and things they are working to improve. They are definitely headed in the right direction. At the awards ceremony Dick announced that he hoped to have next years schedule out in the next month. I believe they are still finalizing the locations and the logistics. But hopefully it won't be much longer until we know what is going on for next year. 
They actually had a meeting with the vendors on Sunday morning to get their input. Imagine that, an organization that asks for input from the shooters and vendors.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I would like to see Regions go head to head on dates with the IBO, let the best man win...


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think head to head is a way to win for archery, We should not be about driving each other in the ground.

Dick told us all he does not wish bad on any other organization and hopes they all do well.

All that said, I will spend my money with Regions next year and travel the circuit with them instead of any other. 

Kudos on a great first year!


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Bearlee said:


> I don't think head to head is a way to win for archery, We should not be about driving each other in the ground.
> 
> Dick told us all he does not wish bad on any other organization and hopes they all do well.
> 
> ...


Your right in your thoughts, my thoughts come from talking to shooters at different events, most don't have the time or money to go to 3 big events a month with the cost of travel, lodging, food and gas. Instead of both orgs suffering with lower numbers let the better venue survive. It will most likely boil down to location because if given a choice of traveling 12 hours to a shoot versus 4 hours to a shoot you know where the shooter will go.


----------



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

I would also like to see the IBO speed format with the ASA/Regions shotgun start. Best of both worlds.


----------



## pahunter1980 (Oct 17, 2010)

This was also my first experience with the asa style of shooting and i have to say i love it. you couldn't beat the range set up and shooting in a timely manner with everyone finishing around the same time. i thought the shoot was well run and all concerns were addressed directly. there are many more regions and asa shoots in my future and im not sure just how many more ibo events i will attend.


----------



## Wwwvarchery (Apr 23, 2013)

I think they are from what I here.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Joseph McCluske said:


> I would like to see Regions go head to head on dates with the IBO, let the best man win...


Why does it have to be a survival of the fittest type situation. What's good for archery as a whole is people shooting archery. I don't think anyone wants to see one or the other fail.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

I just wish I could have got to one of these this year, with the schedule coming out so late we had all of our shoots planned and vacations scheduled. Can't wait for next year!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

TerryJr said:


> I just wish I could have got to one of these this year, with the schedule coming out so late we had all of our shoots planned and vacations scheduled. Can't wait for next year!!
> 
> Terry Jr.


I'm with ya Terry, right now planning on trying a couple ASAs next year but would like to hit a Regions shoot as well.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I expect Regions will do their scheduling "better" next year. I also expect to shoot at least one of the tournaments.


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

He said at the warren shoot he hoped to have the schedule out in about a month.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

archerydude21 said:


> He said at the warren shoot he hoped to have the schedule out in about a month.


I am in no real hurry for the schedule. I just hope he does not place the shoots within a week of an ASA shoot in the same general region. For example, I would have gone to the N.C Regions shoot if it had not been the weekend after the ASA London, Ky tournament.

The Regions shoot in a NC/VA area would best be scheduled around the time the ASA is in Paris, TX. Maybe the shoot in Warren, Pa would do best not scheduled close to an IBO Triple Crown date or the London, KY ASA date. A good date for the Warren, PA shoot might be around when the ASA is in Tuscaloosa, Ala. Maybe have a Regions shoot in say Oklahoma around the date of the London, Ky ASA shoot.

I'd love to see Regions put on a shoot at Smith Mtn. Lake where the ASA once had tournaments!


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Also they are looking to go back to Kinder, La. ASA shoot there for 5 years back in 2000. I know I can make that one.


----------

